# Haunting U Podcast: Digital Effects Discounts



## Keoni (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I run a podcast for home haunters called Haunting U. We talk about the haunt we're building, how to come up with story and theme, build props, create characters. Everything you need to fun a successful haunt. We are also partnering with companies to offer discounts to our listeners. You can find us on most podcast platforms but our website is here:

www.hauntingu.podbean.com

Right now we have promotions with AtmosFX and Spectral Illusions on their digital decorations, as well as our favorite graphic designer. You can find all the deals we've worked out on our promotions page:






Partners


Here you can find deals to help you in your haunting! Save $15 when you join the Chamber of Haunters using the code HAUNTINGU! This partnership is brand new, check back soon to see what deals Haunt Seekers United Nation has to offer. Enter the




hauntingu.podbean.com





Happy haunting everyone!


----------

